# Rosy Barb biotope



## Chris Jackson (10 Aug 2015)

Hi, I have 120x60x60 tank that has been running for many years and is currently inhabitied by around 25 Rosy barbs most of which have probably been bred in this tank. It's been running in a somewhat neglected low tech state for the last year and whilst I quite like the lot less than perfect jungle look I'm feeling the time is close for a makeover.




 

As I prefer not to return my fish to shops and an uncertain new home and as I've never done a dedicated biotope this looks to be the direction I'm headed. So in short wise people, I'm looking for photo and video resources of RB native, I believe Asian, lakes and streams and details of other fish and plants native to those parts.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Aug 2015)

Hi Chris, Not sure if this will help ??? 
http://fish.mongabay.com/biotope_thai_creek.htm


----------



## Chris Jackson (10 Aug 2015)

Excellent thanks, looks like I can keep the crypts....


----------



## Jose (11 Aug 2015)

I would take out the big sword plants and replace it with finer leaves plants. Its ggot a lot of potential.


----------



## Chris Jackson (11 Aug 2015)

Jose said:


> I would take out the big sword plants and replace it with finer leaves plants. Its ggot a lot of potential.



Hi Jose, Well I'm talking about a full re-scape into a new biotope as this is the same substrate as from Nov 2006 and complete with old skool Dennerle heater cable!  Thinking low tech, possibly soil, with a hint of Co2 swords are going for sure but keeping the crypts...


----------

